# [SOLVED]Grub+Sata+kernel

## danrok^

Witam. Zainstalowałem sobie po dłuższej przerwie Gentoo na dysku SATA no i mam problem z jego zabootowaniem. Mianowicie pokazuje się błąd 

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda7" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) 
```

Dziwne, bo wydaje mi się, że wszystko mam dobrze wpiasne i wkompilowane w kernel. Zamieszcze configi.

http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/config

http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/dmesg <- nie wiem czy można po zachrootowaniu wpisać dmesg i zobaczymy logi ostatniego uruchamiania? Na wszelki wypadek zamieszczam.

http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/fstab <- pożniej zauwazyłem tam literówke przy partycji montowanej jako /home, zmieniłem na sda8, ale to nic nie zmieniło.

http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/grub.conf

Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by danrok^ on Wed Feb 01, 2006 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

a masz w kernelu wsparcie dla twojego kontrolera?

----------

## danrok^

No chyba tak. Nie wiem za bardzo o co chodzi, mógłbyś zerknąć na mój config jajka? Kontroler na płycie to nForce3 250GB.

----------

## Raku

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> No chyba tak. Nie wiem za bardzo o co chodzi, mógłbyś zerknąć na mój config jajka? Kontroler na płycie to nForce3 250GB.

 

chyba masz:

```
CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y
```

pokaż jeszcze wynik polecenia fdisk -l

----------

## danrok^

http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/fdisk

Może jakieś inne pomysły jeszcze?

----------

## danrok^

Postanowiłem zrobić genkernela na próbe czy napewno to wina jajka i okazało się, że system wstaje normalnie. Ma ktoś pomysł czego może mi brakować w kernelu?

----------

## Raku

wykonaj poelcenie lsmod i porównaj na obu kernelach. Porółnaj też pliki .config obu kerneli.

----------

## danrok^

Kompilowałem już kernela pare razy i ciągle wyskakuje mi to samo. Porównywałem configi i nic się nie zmieniło, ciągle ten sam błąd. Dziwne, bo genkernel działa, może jakiś błąd jest w tym wpisie w grub.conf:

```

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo normal kernel

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

```

root jest na sda7, kernel lezy na tej samej partycji.

http://alfa.lo3.zabrze.pl/~danrok/config < może ktoś będzie wiedział czego tu brakuje? 

Kontroler SATA to nForce, tak samo jak chipset. Jak widać w confie dodałem chyba wszystkie możliwe kontrolery SATA zeby sprawdzić czy w nim tkwi problem, nic to nie dało  :Sad: 

//EDIT: Pomogło usunięcie CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y z konfigu. Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc!

----------

